# Verfügbarkeit einer URL schnell prüfen



## turmaline (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer schnellen Möglichkeit die Verfügbarkeit einer URL zu prüfen und falls sie nicht verfügbar ist, sie zu ignorieren und das programm weiter auszuführen (ich habe mehrere URLs aus denen ich Documente erstelle). Weiß jemand wie ich das machen könnte?

lG,Anja


----------



## ARadauer (13. Jan 2010)

mhn connecten und exception fangen?


```
public static boolean urlExists(String urlString){
      InputStream is = null;
      try {
         URL url = new URL(urlString); 
         URLConnection con = url.openConnection();

         is = con.getInputStream();
         return true;
      } catch (Exception e) {
         return false;
      }finally{
         if(is!= null)
            try {is.close();} catch (IOException e){ }
      }


   }
```


----------



## turmaline (13. Jan 2010)

ja, genau! danke!

hier habe ich etwas ähnliches gefunden:

http://pi1.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/filepool/teaching/praktische-informatik-1-2009/blatt11-sl.pdf


----------



## nrg (13. Jan 2010)

genauso hab ichs auch grad mal probiert. wollt das so aber nicht posten, weil es meiner Meinung nach schlechter Stil ist Exceptions für solche Zwecke zu catchen...

gibt es denn da keine andere Möglichkeit?

in den Klassen URL oder URLConnection hab ich beim ersten durchschauen nichts gefunden .
grüße

edit: oder ist das garnicht so ein schlechter Stil, wie ich dachte?


----------



## turmaline (13. Jan 2010)

in meinem Fall reicht so eine Überprüfung aus, denn ich habe mehrere URL, deren Inhalte ich auslese. Ich arbeite also weiter mit dem Text (mit dem Inhalte der Web-Seite). Wenn eine URL nicht verfügbar ist, reicht mir wenn ich in diesem Fall Text = ""; setze und somit weiterarbeiten kann. Wenn aber eine Exception geworfen wird, stoppt der ganze Prozess....(((


----------

